# chief complaint-considered as a CC?



## jbagsic (Sep 15, 2008)

is "here for f/u", "f/u routine", "s/p hysterectomy" considered as a CC? imo, "follow up" is a weak cc. but, apparently some consider it as a legitimate cc. thoughts? please provide source when applicable. thank you.


----------



## lavanyamohan (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello,
Follow up routiene is a rarely occuring CC, with very low morbidity level;
S/P hysterectomy is not CC.


----------



## Belinda Frisch (Sep 16, 2008)

*Trailblazer*

Here's the Trailblazer recommendation for cc:

History
1. Indicate clearly the chief complaint and/or reason for the visit.

Do not limit the chief complaint to “follow-up” without identifying the problem(s) being followed.

http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Pu... preventing most common e-m coding errors.pdf

By this, the reason for the visit could be "follow up s/p hysterectomy". I'd say follow up for sure, though, to indicate that it's a postoperative check. If it's within the global period, ie a no charge visit, then I  don't think the documentation lingo matters as much since it's not supporting an E/M.


----------



## jbagsic (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks for the responses. i will present this to my coworkers.


----------

